# Tach!



## Samwise (2 Aug. 2007)

Hi bin der Samweis, und manchmal auch Naseweis.
Bin 30 Jahre alt und aus Bochum (Olm Fan)

Schöne Bilder hier, aber ich bin halt immer ehrlich, manche Sachen haben auch nen Megabart. (luftige Jeanette zb)

Ich mag vor allem Miriam Pielhau, Charlotte Engelhardt und Annika Kipp.
Also so bissl süss irgendwie.

Gar nicht geht bei mir Claudia Schiffer und Kate Moss. Aber auch gegen Collien Fernandez hab ich ne Abneigung. Sie ist einfach mit ihren Boobs, die man sowieso nie ganz enthüllt sehen wird, einfach überpräsent.


----------



## AMUN (2 Aug. 2007)

Hallo Samwise!
Schön das du uns gefunden hast, von deinen Lieblingen gibt es hier das ein oder andere Bild. Von den die du nicht so gerne magst brauchst du dir ja nichts anschauen!
Ich wünsche dir viel spaß auf dem Board und lege dir nahe unsere regeln gut durchzulesen sowie unsere „Hoster-Blacklist“ 

Grüße
Amun


----------



## rise (2 Aug. 2007)

Hi 

Hast halt nen eigenen Geschmack ...dagegengibt es nix einzuwenden!
Viel spass hier auf dem Board!


----------



## Muli (2 Aug. 2007)

Hallo Samwise.

Schön das du den Weg zu uns gefunden hast und uns so offen deine Vorlieben und Abneigungen mitteilst.

Ich denke du wirst schon das eine oder andere Material finden, was dir gefällt.


Liebe Grüße und viel Spaß an Board, Muli


----------



## mark lutz (3 Aug. 2007)

herzlichst willkommen und viel spass hier bei uns


----------

